# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full Time Optometrist- Full-time Optometrist needed at a well-established multi-O.D.

## MichaelGuessford

*Full-time Optometrist needed at a well-established multi-O.D. practice in beautiful Eugene, OR. Competitive compensation plus bonuses and excellent benefits package!*
This full-scope practice is searching for a full-time Optometrist. *Good balance of pathology and general eye exams, ocular disease co-management, and contact lens fittings.*
Eugene is a vibrant college town that is a great destination for both work and play - Enjoy world-class sporting events, outdoor recreation, arts, and culture all centrally located between the Oregon coast and the beautiful Cascade Mountains. Known as TrackTown USA, Eugene boasts miles of hiking, biking, and running trails, and it's an excellent foodie community with great restaurants, world class wineries, and unique breweries. Have family in other states?- The Eugene Airport connects to Burbank, Chicago, Dallas Forth Worth, Denver, Las Vegas, Los Angeles, Oakland, Palm Springs, Portland, Phoenix-Mesa, Salt Lake City, San Francisco, and Seattle.
*Key highlights of the practice:*

Well-established Full Scope OD practiceOCT, Topographer, Visual Field, Retinal CameraCompetitive compensation and benefits package
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD):*

*Develop patient relationships through excellent communication and care*18-20 patients scheduled per day, ages 5 and upAppointments are a mix of routine, contact lens, and medical examsTechnician performs pre-testing and prepares chart for the doctorManagement of ocular conditions such as glaucoma, macular degeneration, diabetic retinopathy, LASIK, cataractsContact lens evaluation and fitting and myopia management (experience with specialty fits welcome)Surgical and ocular disease co-management with local ophthalmologistsEHR: CompulinkEyeCare Advantage  highly customized for easy and efficient chartingWork 40 hours/week, Mon-Fri, 9-5:30  usually one Saturday per month
*Salary & Benefits for the Optometrist (OD) position:*

$120K to $140K + Quarterly Production BonusBenefits include: medical, dental, and vision insurance; paid holidays, sick leave, and PTO; 401(k) plan with match; reimbursement for CE and professional association dues; all licensure and professional insurance coveredW-2 Employee
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):*

Doctorate of Optometry degree (OD)Excellent patient retention skillsAbility to thrive in a team environment
Make all inquiries directly through Katie Mares
Phone/Text: 540-491-9105 
Email: kmares@etsvision.com
Website: www.etsvision.com
Job Code: OR-KM-4548-1222
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

